# Halloween Party Music



## Hollowman1968 (Jul 1, 2005)

Well, I picked up a new toy to play my mp3s for my Halloween Party this year. No more having to burn them on CD!

Check out Roku Labs Soundbridge

This plays your mp3s that reside on your computer through your stereo. It uses a wireless network to play them. This thing is great!

I have finally worked up my playlist for Halloween this year. I have mixed together Current Songs (Evanescence, Hoobastank, Rob Zombie, etc.), Halloween Favorites (Monster Mash, Ghostbusters, Weird Science) and Movie Clips (Halloween, Evil Dead, NotLD, DotD, SotD). So far it is clocking in at 6hrs and 45 min long 

Hollowman


----------



## Tipster3000 (Jun 29, 2005)

Wow, those things look awesome. That would go in so well with my wireless network. Just curious, what model did you get and how much did you pay if you don't mind me asking? My playlist for this year is only about 1hr 30 min long, looks like I have some catching up to do.


----------



## Hollowman1968 (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: Halloween Music*



Tipster3000 said:


> Wow, those things look awesome. That would go in so well with my wireless network. Just curious, what model did you get and how much did you pay if you don't mind me asking? My playlist for this year is only about 1hr 30 min long, looks like I have some catching up to do.


I picked up the M1000 version at Best Buy, it was $249 and had a $50 mail in Rebate so $199 after all was said and done 

Hollowman


----------

